# My opinion on the Cx Racing 180 FMIC



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

*My opinion on the Cx Racing 180 FMIC with pix*

For $500 dollars it is a nice kit IMO. You don't have to modify the kit whatsoever. The aliens have to be removed and so do your horns. I also need to cut two holes in my bumper about 1 inch wide and 2 inches long unless i installed it wrong because the bottom brackets are pushing the bumper downwards. I have 2 t-bolt clamps and two brackets left over also. I highly Suggest having a 7/16 deep well for all the clamps or you can add 30 minutes to the install. Performance wise i did notice a difference. It wasn't like omg that's crazy but it was also 20 degrees outside last night. It does pull harder past 3500 rpms and is smother because of the larger volume to fill is my guess. My intake mani was cold to the touch after a 0-125mph pull. Idk if the stock one was but i never checked lol. All in all i am impressed!

Alec

















































































































Clamps go up like this in the front








Not down like this :banghead:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

the core and the pipes and fitment look real good :thumbup: any problems installing it as far as fitment?


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Audiguy84 said:


> the core and the pipes and fitment look real good :thumbup: any problems installing it as far as fitment?


No, Just what i said about the washers horns and bottom of the bumper. It takes a little studying of the pix off of ebay because it comes with no instructions :/ and the silicone couplers take up any mis alignment!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I've seen decent reviews and first hand experience with these cores. I'd like to see some numbers and some charts to tag along. I'd also like to see a photo with the front bumper on as well. Good pick up :beer:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

according to them the support dosnt have to be modified at all.


----------



## das GLI (Jun 24, 2009)

Do they make a 225 kit? I might buy the 180 kit just for the core and mounting bracket.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

No no 225 kit. But there are others who make them

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

You can see where the bumper is pushed down still. I start my new job at 11 tonight, so next on the list is to get the front aliens and german plate spot shaved!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm wondering if there was a mishap with your installation or if CXRacing fab'd something to lift the core. As shown on the website the core sits flush with the front support as you have pictured as well. Is the core whats pushing the bumper down or is it the piping? Also on the website they don't experience any downward push as you have shown.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

If you look in the picture with my dog, The two holes for the bottom bolts, with bolts and brackets thats whats pushing it down. To my knowledge it is installed right, but like i said "it did not come with instructions"

Alec


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Alec's TT said:


> If you look in the picture with my dog, The two holes for the bottom bolts, with bolts and brackets thats whats pushing it down. To my knowledge it is installed right, but like i said "it did not come with instructions"
> 
> Alec


If the core is hanging from the top supports, are the bottoms needed at all? If not, and that's what's pushing your bumper down, ditch them.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

It is hanging from the top bracket and the piping stops it from moving. I shot CX Racing an email to see whats up. I may end up with a sawzall up there remoing the bottom bolt bungs lol. They are just welded on. I just got home from work so i will report back later with their response if i get one


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I still like the idea of this kit being the price and my eventual goals it fits my needs perfectly. Though I don't believe the bungs are the only issue with that amount of pull. If you zoom in on the core already mounted, on CXRacing's webpage, you can see there are NO bottom bungs on the core they have pictured. With that being said I still think that the 1/2" you'll gain from grinding/cutting them off wont solve the problem in its entirety. :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice to see that this option is out there. Personally, I went treadstone and cincys pipes. Pretty sure I came in under $500.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I was going to slam them for customer service tonight due to no reply via email, however i thought i would give them a call. It was a 31 minute phone call, the guy was really nice and spoke english. He said that they cannot figure out why my bumper gets pushed down. They went through three kits and all the parts met spec and said they have installed 3 in their shop and did not have this problem. So next time i have time to measure the core and if it is wrong they will send me a new one!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Alec's TT said:


> I was going to slam them for customer service tonight due to no reply via email, however i thought i would give them a call. It was a 31 minute phone call, the guy was really nice and spoke english. He said that they cannot figure out why my bumper gets pushed down. They went through three kits and all the parts met spec and said they have installed 3 in their shop and did not have this problem. So next time i have time to measure the core and if it is wrong they will send me a new one!



Nice to hear that they are willing to make it right. That's unfortunately rare these days.


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

I ran a CXRacing fmic on my DSM (Mitsubishi Eclipse) and was pretty impressed with build quality. Just stay away from the turbos. I only wish they made one for a 225, $1000 for fmic is hard to swallow for a college kid.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

i know how you feel i have been out of high school for less than a year!

http://www.wagner-tuning.com/TT-8N_c_42.html


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

I had the wagner tuning FMIC before I went big turbo. Its good quality but the core is only about an inch thick and its tall enough that it goes well above the top of the crash bar. kinda unusual but fitment was perfect although it doesn't come with directions either...had alot of extra bits left over :sly:


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

It's actually retarded that they haven't made a 225q kit given the ease of design for such a kit vs. what they had to do for the 180q. Oh well, Treadstone IC and custom tubes are the way to go i guess


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

I Just Installed this Same Intercooler Today. Pretty Easy Job With Some Mechanical Knowledge. I Am Gonna Try To Mount My Horns Somewhere Else, Possibly To The Bottom Of The Rebar. I Was Actually Thinking Of Making Up My Own Tubing With The Same Concept Of Using The Existing Cross Tube But I Guess They Beat Me To It And I Liked The Price.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Alec's TT said:


> I was going to slam them for customer service tonight due to no reply via email, however i thought i would give them a call. It was a 31 minute phone call, the guy was really nice and spoke english. He said that they cannot figure out why my bumper gets pushed down. They went through three kits and all the parts met spec and said they have installed 3 in their shop and did not have this problem. So next time i have time to measure the core and if it is wrong they will send me a new one!


You should just tell them to make an installation guide. Seriously would take an hour.


----------

